# Will we ever be able to create a cluster of TiVo DVRs?



## jtashiro (Dec 30, 2015)

I'd like to have multiple DVRs display their recordings in a single master recordings list, and *not* have to flip between Devices. Ideally, this master list would include All TiVos on My Account, even if on remote networks! Wouldn't that be grand...


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

May not be exactly what you have in mind... This is what I use to search the recordings on all my TiVo DVR's from one place.







All TiVos - Sortable Episode List

created from the forum
*Now Playing (more PHP code) - Part II *
Now Playing (more PHP code) - Part II


----------



## the_scotsman (Jul 28, 2005)

+1. I asked for the same a couple of years ago. This is a feature the the directv DVRs have


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

If it has not been offered by now I would not hold my breath. I expect the use case for multiple boxes is fairly small these days.


----------

